# Digitale Demenz?



## Gamer090 (3. September 2012)

Hi zusammen 

Bin Heute auf Facebook auf einen Artikel von Galileo gestossen in dem ein Hirnforscher behauptet das die intensive Nutzung digitaler Medien die geistige Entwicklung beeinträchtigen.

Noch was von Wikipedia zu Demenz:


> ine Demenz ([deˈmɛnʦ], lat. Demens „ohne Geist“ bzw. Mens = Verstand, de = abnehmend) ist ein Defizit in kognitiven, emotionalen und sozialen Fähigkeiten, das zu einer Beeinträchtigung sozialer und beruflicher Funktionen führt und meist mit einer diagnostizierbaren Erkrankung des Gehirns einhergeht. Vor allem ist das Kurzzeitgedächtnis, ferner das Denkvermögen, die Sprache und die Motorik, bei einigen Formen auch die Persönlichkeitsstruktur betroffen. Maßgeblich ist der Verlust bereits erworbener Denkfähigkeiten im Unterschied zur angeborenen Minderbegabung. Heute sind verschiedene Ursachen von Demenzen geklärt; einige Formen können in gewissem Umfang behandelt werden, das heißt, die Symptome können im Anfangsstadium einer Demenz verzögert werden. Die am häufigsten auftretende Form der Demenz ist die Alzheimer-Krankheit. Eine Demenz kann auf ganz verschiedenen Ursachen beruhen; für die Therapie ist die Klärung dieser Unterscheidungsmerkmale wichtig.



Der Artikel von Galileo ist hier zu finden

Ich würde sagen teilweise hat er Recht aber es hilft dem Gehirn auch, es wurde bewiesen dass das zocken die Koordination von Hand und Auge stärkt.

Eure Meinung?


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2012)

Das Buch von dem Prof ist seit einer Weile unter den Bestsellern, und gestern war der auch bei Günther Jauch auf der ARD zum Thema Computer, siehe ARD-Mediathek. Und da sollte man das Wort "Demenz" auch nicht medizinisch zu wörtlich nehmen, sondern er meint hauptsächlich, dass die aus SEINER Sicht die Intelligenz ausmachenden Dinge verloren gehen, je mehr man Computer nutzt, so dass es quasi einer Demenz nahekommt wnen man es SEHR übertrieben ausdrücken will

Er hat zum einen Recht, den viele negative Einflüsse kann man nachweisen. Zum anderen übertreibt er aber auch oft und pauschalisiert viel zu sehr, und bei anderen Dingen wiederum ist es Ansichtsache, was man nun "besser" findet: dieser Prof ist sehr "oldschool", er selber hat seit etlichen Jahren nicht mal einen Fernseher und stellt nicht die Frage, ob zB eine Stunde zocken pro für viele Leute insgesamt genausoviele oder sogar mehr positive Effekte hat wie zB eine Stunde ein Buch lesen, sondern zeigt ausschließlich die negativen Dinge der Computernutzung auf, und so was wie Bücher lesen, Vokabeln lernen usw. steht für ihn auf einem irre hohen Sockel, für ihn ist ein "guter" Schulabschluss das Maß aller Dinge. 

Und so eine Studie wie zB dass die Koordination von Hand und Auge verbessert wird, stimmt zwar, aber der Rest des Gehirns "verkümmert" halt laut seiner Fachmeinung, da man immer nur die gleichen Aufgaben macht. Man wird zwar ein toller Spieler bei CoD mit guter Reaktion, kann aber viele andere Dinge schlechter, die man durch das Spielen vernachlässigt. Seine Beispiele sind aber weniger bei Spielen zu suchen, sondern erstens in der Nutzung von Medien allgemein, also: zu viel Zeit mit Medien = man wird "dümmer", weil man nicht mehr selber nachdenkt, und zweitens die Nutzung von Computern als Hilfsmittel, so dass einem SO viel Arbeit abgenommen wird, dass man geistig auch nachlässt - und letzteres kann man auch nachweisen, ist ja auch logisch: wenn Rechtschreibfehler in Echtzeit von der Software korrigiert werden, merkt man gar nicht mehr, was man falsch gemacht hat. Oder wenn man per google was sucht und dann nur das Ergebnis in eine Arbeit übernimmt, lernt man dabei natürlich auch nichts. zB weiß DU grad noch ohne nachzusehen, was zum Thema Demenz in Deinem Wiki-Zitat genau steht und was es genau bedeutet? Wenn ja, dann machst Du es richtig und hast den Text trotzdem genau gelesen - aber viele übernehmen den Inhalt einfach unreflektiert, früher hat man so was "wenigstens" noch aus einem Buch abgeschrieben und dabei doch noch ein bisschen davon behalten können.

Anderes Beispiel: wer immer nur ein Navi nutzt, wird seinen Orientierungssinn verschlechtern usw.

Dem Prof geht es vor allem um Kinder, denn wenn schon Kinder computertechn. Hilfe bekommen, lernen sie viele fürs Gehirn wichtige Dinge nicht - aber auch hier übertreibt er, zB kam auf der ARD was über eine neue Art von Schultafel, die wie ein Touchscreen funktioniert. Im Beispiel war ein Zahlenstrahl zu sehen, eine Zahl wurde engeblendet, und die Kinder sollten nach vorne kommen und am Zahlenstrahl da draufdrücken, wo die Zahl im zahlenstrahl hinpasst. Sie sollen also ein Gefühl dafür bekommen, wie weit Zahlen auseinanderliegenb. Da hat der Prof dann schon gemeckert, dass die Kinder dadurch dann verlernen, Zahlen richtig zu schreiben - dabei ist diese Art von Aufgabe früher genauso gemacht worden, nur musste der Lehrer erst einen Zahlenstrahl an die Tafel malen, und die Schüler haben per Kreide ein Kruez gemacht anstatt zu drücken - Zahlen SCHREIBEN machen die Kinder weiterhin in ihren Schuheften und genauso oft wie sonst auch...

Der Prof Spitzer ist halt wie gesagt sehr oldschool - seine ideale Welt wäre eine ohne TV, und Kinder und Jugendliche sollten ausschließlich entweder Sport treiben oder lesen oder Fremdsprachen lernen - das ist SEINE ideale Welt...  wenn man SO an die Sache rangeht, kommt natürlich schonmal bei vielen Dingen was ganz anderes raus als wenn man einem Kind ich sag mal pro Tag 2 Std reinen Spaß gewährt, der nichts mit Bildung zu tun haben muss.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2012)

Da gibts hier nen interessanten Clip zu:
Fernsehkritik-TV


Zum Thema selbst würde ich schon sagen dass der Mann irgendwo Recht hat. Das aber nach bestimmten böse gesagt "Zielgruppen" unterschiedlich. So finde ich nicht, dass gebildetere Personengruppen großartig beeinflusst werden in ihrer intellektuellen Leistung durch die Medien - die weniger gebildeten Gruppen aber sehr wohl.
Das mag aber wohl auch daran liegen, dass die Erstgenannten sich kaum 5 Stunden täglich RTL2 reinziehen und der Lebensinhalt nicht darin besteht, den nächsten AngryBirds Highscore auf ihrem Smartphone zu knacken.


----------



## Research (3. September 2012)

Zocken verbessert nachgewiesenermaßen: Reaktionszeit, Entscheidungszeit, Grau-Abstufung (für Autofahrer wichtig) und verbessert räumliches Denken (hier muss ich immer an Prey denken).
Was die anderen Medien angeht: Es kommt auf die Qualität/Zielgruppe an. ARD/ZDF sind nun mal auf 60+ ausgerichtet. Das will, hier, keiner sehen. So toll deutsche Filmkunst, Das Volksfest der Volksmusik der Volksmusikanten und Rosamunde Pilchner auch sein mögen.

RTL/RTL2 bemühen sich nach Kräften die Unterschicht zu füttern. Während Arte mal hier mal da bei Künstlern, Philosophen und anderen Klientel fischt.

Wer viel N24/NTV guck wird nun mal zwangsläufig viel Wissen zum WK II und dem 3. Reich sammeln. Und viel weiteres aus Geschichte, Technik...

Aber das sind nur Einflüsse die, bei Kindern, von den Eltern abhängen.

Was eine Tatsache ist das sich niemand Telefonnummern merkt. Aber hat man sich vorher alle gemerkt?
Dafür gab es auch früher Private Telefonbücher. Alle merkte sich niemand.

Zum navigieren: Ja, die Leute fahren auch über Brücken mit dem Navi die es seit 1950 nicht mehr gibt und wundern sich warum ihre Füße nass werden.
Der einzige Unterschied zu früher: Es kommt in den neuen Medien als Gag/Lückenfüller.

Vor den neuen Medien kann und darf man sich nicht verstecken. Wir müssen den Umgang damit lernen. Oder will mir jemand sagen das er keinen Computer am Arbeitsplatz benötigt? Oder zu Hause? Kein Büro ohne.

Zur Auto-Korrektur: Man sieht ja auf einschlägigen Seiten was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## beercarrier (3. September 2012)

die digitale nutzung der medien entspricht dem cluster-denken der wirtschaft. man richtet automatisch ähnliche informationswege und -punkte in größeren organisation ein. strategien zur lösung komplexer probleme mit zur hilfenahme externer quellen, zb wie etwas googeln, aber eben auch einen bauplan im netz suchen, auswählen, bearbeiten und bei schwierigkeiten den kontakt des forums suchen, werden als grundvoraussetzung für effektives arbeiten gesehen, wenn privat der weg das ziel ist, kann es beruflich nicht schaden ein eigenes netzwerk zuentwickeln bzw ein bestehendes zu benutzen.

die qualität des erreichten hängt natürlich auch vom ausgansmaterial aus, böse ausgedrückt, schaust du nur rtl2 um n paar zusehen die noch ärmer dran sind, sind die aktionen die du in deinem umfeld dem "netzwerk" qualitativ auf der gleichen ebene.
zudem sollte man in so dubiosen netzwerken deren geben und nehmen strom verfolgen, in der regel läuft der dann nämlich hauptsächlich in eine richtung. (ruf für 50c an * 3mio, nutze die app - gib alle daten - kriege den neuesten furz 1 gratis  als gegenleistung darfst du dann sehen das es noch einen dümmeren gibt.) 
generell kindern und erwachsenen zusagen digitale medien sind schlecht hilft ihnen nicht weiter, dann kaufen sie halt die bild. außerdem kann rtl2 blöd manche auch echt entspannen, daher wäre es sinnvoll lieber das bewusstsein um nutzen zu steigern - auch wenn das mit einer raubtierkapitalischten mentalität nicht vereinbar ist, ala wenn er so blöd is und ein 2 jahres abo der furz is heiß bestellt hat dann ist das eben auch genau das was er verdient (irgendwie doppelt sarkastich, spiegelt nicht meine einstellung).


----------



## der_yappi (3. September 2012)

Der Spitzer war, wie schon geschrieben, am Sonntag beim Jauch:
Achtung, Computer! Macht uns das Internet dumm? - Günther Jauch | DasErste.de

Und im Lauf der Woche war er beim ZDF login:
Die komplette Sendung zum Nachsehen!

Mir ist der Typ einfach unsympathisch.
Nur SEINE Meinung zählt.
Kritik kann er nicht ab und unterbricht die anderen dauernd


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mir ist der Typ einfach unsympathisch.
> Nur SEINE Meinung zählt.
> Kritik kann er nicht ab und unterbricht die anderen dauernd


 Der Ärmste kann doch nix dafür, er hat ja seit Jahrzehnten keinen Fernseher und weiß daher gar nicht, wie man sich bei ner Talkshow zu benehmen hat.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

Die Sendung von Jauch habe ich nicht gesehen. Lohnt sich das denn?
Und wieso behaupt der dass der Computer die Menschen verdummen lässt?
Der hat bestimmt selbst keinen sondern durchsucht noch die Bibliotheken und Zeitungsarchive wenn er Informationen braucht.


----------



## der_yappi (3. September 2012)

Heute haben sich auch viele Print-Zeitungen darüber das Maul zerissen:
TV-Kritik zu Günther Jauch - Viel geklickt, Gehirn trotzdem noch da - Medien - sueddeutsche.de
Günther Jauch: Macht das Internet dumm? Precht: Skandal Schule - Macht Lernen dumm?
Günther Jauch lässt Digital Natives beim Internet-Talk außen vor | WAZ.de
Talkshow von Günther Jauch: Debatte über das Internet - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Bei der GameStar lästern sie auch gut:
Günther Jauch Sendung gegen das Internet? - GameStar-Pinboard

Und zum Buch allg.
http://www.taz.de/Buch-Digitale-Demenz/!100125/


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

Jauch ging es wohl nur um die Quote. Immerhin ist die Mehrzahl der Zuschauer der ARD im Rentenalter.


----------



## rabe08 (3. September 2012)

Spitzer geht es doch nur um die Optimierung seiner Verkaufszahlen. Ein Auftritt bei Jauch kann 100.000 verkaufte Bücher bedeuten, das ist richtig Kohle für ihn. Ansonsten ist er digitaler Analphabet, der auch in der Vergangenheit schon steile Thesen aufgestellt hat, z.B.  in seinem Buch "Vorsicht Bildschirm". Hier ein sehr gelungener Verriss: Institut für angewandte Kindermedienforschung - Manfred Spitzer: Fernsehen macht dick, dumm, gewalttätig Vorsicht, anspruchsvoll, Spitzer wird wissenschaftlich zerlegt. Martin Lindner hat sich auf Carta auch schon sehr schön mit seinem neuesten Machwerk auseinandergesetzt: "Wenn Prof. Dr. Dr. Manfred Spitzer nicht “Hirnforscher” wäre, wäre das nur die hysterische Suada eines vor sich hin räsonnierenden, oft schwafelnden Bildungsbürgers, der seine eigene Epoche/Kultur völlig kritiklos glorifiziert und seine Lebenserfahrungen zum positiven Maßstab erklärt. Eine Suada im alarmistischen Ton, in der ständig zwischen zersplitterten Gedanken und Argumenten hin- und hergesprungen, nie auf einer Ebene geblieben wird (“multitasking”), keine Generalisierung zu blöd ist." Zwischenbilanz zu Spitzers “DigitaleDemenz” — CARTA . Mit dem Thema "Computerspiele" hat sich Spitzer auch schon in der Vergangenheit kompetent auseinandergesetzt Manfred Spitzer: Gewaltspiele vermindern die Fähigkeit zum Mitgefühl - MSW NRW Bildungsportal. Für sowas werden öffentliche Gelder (=Steuern) eingesetzt...


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

Ich schaue mir gerade die Sendung an -- im Internet. 
Gleich im ersten Satz dementiert er seine eigenen Aussage und sagt dass ein Computer ein Instrument zur Informationsbeschaffung ist.
Und genau das ist er. die Informationen verknüpfen muss ich doch sowieso selbst.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jauch ging es wohl nur um die Quote. Immerhin ist die Mehrzahl der Zuschauer der ARD im Rentenalter.


 
Ich wollte da grad was sagen, aber...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir gerade die Sendung an -- im Internet.
> Gleich im ersten Satz dementiert er seine eigenen Aussage und sagt dass ein Computer ein Instrument zur Informationsbeschaffung ist.
> Und genau das ist er. die Informationen verknüpfen muss ich doch sowieso selbst.


 
ja, genau: schau es Dir an, bevor Du irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehst, nur weil Du leist, dass die Sendung auf der ARD läuft/lief. Denn die Sendung ist nicht, wie Du zu vermuten scheinst, eine Anti-Internet-Sendung, sondern da ist der Prof als "Gegner" moderner Medien sowie ein Vater eines Sohnes mit Extremfall (WoWsüchtig. Dann ist da die eine Nachrichtenmoderarotin als "mal so, mal so", also eher neutral, aber dann gleich zwei PRO moderne Medien mit Ranga Yogeshwar sowie dem Medienpädagogen - es ist also eine ausgeglichene Sendung. Das ist recht erwähnenswert, und zwar nicht weil es eine ARD-Sendung ist, sondern weil Jauch selber SEHR "unmodern" ist und sogar seinen Moderationstext immer noch mit einer Schreibmaschine getippt hat, weil er mit computern nicht so grün ist...


----------



## Seeefe (3. September 2012)

Wie wars nochmal?

-Alles ist Gift, es kommt nur auf die Menge an?  So ists auch bei den neuen Medien. Zu wenig ist mMn schlecht, zuviel aber auch. Man muss wie bei allem ein, für sich, gesundes Mittelmaß finden und dann sehe ich da auch keine Probleme.

Ich selbst surfe jeden Tag, schaue öfter mal Fernsehn usw. und muss sagen das ich aufjedenfall meinen horizont erweitert habe und zwar deutlich. Ich rede jetzt nicht vom surfen auf Facebook und co. sondern sich mal ein Thema rauspicken und einfach mal etwas das internet danach durchstöbern. Bei mir passiert sowas z.B. automatisch.

Interessantes Schlagwort gefunden (z.B. auf einer Nachrichtenseite) --> Nach dem Wort googeln
So lande ich oft auf Wikipedia aber auch auf anderen Seiten und meistens findet sich dann wieder ein neues Schlagwort zu einem Thema was ich dann auch wieder anschaue.

So sammelt sich das halt eben. Eig. hab ich nie vorgehabt mich um X zu informieren, habs aber durch zufall doch getan. 

Negative Seiten gibts überall. Nur zu lesen kann auch schädlich sein, da gibts genug Leute die den draht zur realität verloren haben oder sich ihre eigene Welt zusammengelesen haben. 
Das Kinder mit 7 oder 10 noch kein iPad brauchen oder täglich Zeit im Internet verbringen müssen ist klar.

Deshalb denke ich nicht, dass Digitale Medien die geistige Entwicklung von Kindern oder allgemein vom Menschen schädigen.


----------



## Threshold (3. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, genau: schau es Dir an, bevor Du irgendwelche Schlüsse ziehst, nur weil Du leist, dass die Sendung auf der ARD läuft/lief. Denn die Sendung ist nicht, wie Du zu vermuten scheinst, eine Anti-Internet-Sendung, sondern da ist der Prof als "Gegner" moderner Medien sowie ein Vater eines Sohnes mit Extremfall (WoWsüchtig. Dann ist da die eine Nachrichtenmoderarotin als "mal so, mal so", also eher neutral, aber dann gleich zwei PRO moderne Medien mit Ranga Yogeshwar sowie dem Medienpädagogen - es ist also eine ausgeglichene Sendung. Das ist recht erwähnenswert, und zwar nicht weil es eine ARD-Sendung ist, sondern weil Jauch selber SEHR "unmodern" ist und sogar seinen Moderationstext immer noch mit einer Schreibmaschine getippt hat, weil er mit computern nicht so grün ist...


 
Ich habe nach der Sendung den Eindruck dass das Buch was der Spitzer geschrieben hat zu 50% aus Fakten besteht und zu 50% aus frei erfundenen Dingen.
Er weiß noch nicht mal was ein Computer Spiel überhaupt ist und hat offensichtlich sogar Spiele erfunden. Zumindest stimmen die Titel wohl nicht mit den realen überein.
Meine Meinung ist: Der Typ lebt hintern Mond. Ist ein typisch konservativer Mensch der alles Moderen ablehnt.
Hätte er vor 60 Jahren gelebt hätte er das Fernsehen in seinen Anfängen verteufelt.
Hätte er vor 600 Jahren gelebt hätte er den Buchdruck verteufelt.


----------



## Ifosil (4. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> . ARD/ZDF sind nun mal auf 60+ ausgerichtet. Das will, hier, keiner sehen.


 

Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, ich bin 28 und schaue hauptsächlich nur ARD, ZDF und die anderen öff. Rechtlichen. Privatsender sind bei mir tabu.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2012)

Ifosil schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, ich bin 28 und schaue hauptsächlich nur ARD, ZDF und die anderen öff. Rechtlichen. Privatsender sind bei mir tabu.


 
Bei mir sind private keinesfalls Tabu, aber auf ARD, ZDF und deren Spartensendern schaue ich auch vieles, denn da laufen VIEL mehr Sachen, die auch für Leute unter 30 extrem unterhaltsam/interessant sind, und damit meine ich nicht irgendwelche 25jährigen Schlagerfans, die Semino Rossi oder den Wendler bei Carmen Nebel sehen wollen...  aber bei vielen jüngeren lebt das Klischee der ÖR als "Rentnersender" eben trotzdem. zB eben auch die Sendung von Jauch: sagt da ernsthaft einer, dass sie Sendung für jüngere Leute absolut uninteressant und nur was für alte Leute war? Das ist doch interessant zu hören, was die Leute meinen, wie sie es begründen usw., und selbst wenn da als "Gegber" dann nur ältere Gäste sitzen: wenn "wir" Gamer fordern, dass "die" sich mit "uns" beschäftigen sollen, dann muss das auch umgekehrt gelten. Mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass auch andere Themen in diesen Talkshows durchaus interessant oder unterhaltsam oder beides sind, auf jeden Fall ist so eine Sendung - selbst wenn die Diskussionsteilnehmer teils Müll oder nur Floskeln von sich geben - 100x besser für die Allgemeinbildung als "die Top 20 der dümmsten Missgeschicke von C-Promis beim Autofahren" oder so ein Kram... fürs spätere Leben muss keine Sau wissen, dass Justin Bieber mal gegen eine Scheibe gelaufen ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe nach der Sendung den Eindruck dass das Buch was der Spitzer geschrieben hat zu 50% aus Fakten besteht und zu 50% aus frei erfundenen Dingen.
> Er weiß noch nicht mal was ein Computer Spiel überhaupt ist und hat offensichtlich sogar Spiele erfunden. Zumindest stimmen die Titel wohl nicht mit den realen überein.
> Meine Meinung ist: Der Typ lebt hintern Mond. Ist ein typisch konservativer Mensch der alles Moderen ablehnt.
> Hätte er vor 60 Jahren gelebt hätte er das Fernsehen in seinen Anfängen verteufelt.
> Hätte er vor 600 Jahren gelebt hätte er den Buchdruck verteufelt.


 
Was hast du erwartet? Das der das nicht wirklich nachgeforscht hat ist doch wohl klar, mir kommt es auch so vor als sei er so einer der gegen alles Moderne ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei mir sind private keinesfalls Tabu, aber auf ARD, ZDF und deren Spartensendern schaue ich auch vieles, denn da laufen VIEL mehr Sachen, die auch für Leute unter 30 extrem unterhaltsam/interessant sind, und damit meine ich nicht irgendwelche 25jährigen Schlagerfans, die Semino Rossi oder den Wendler bei Carmen Nebel sehen wollen...  aber bei vielen jüngeren lebt das Klischee der ÖR als "Rentnersender" eben trotzdem. zB eben auch die Sendung von Jauch: sagt da ernsthaft einer, dass sie Sendung für jüngere Leute absolut uninteressant und nur was für alte Leute war? Das ist doch interessant zu hören, was die Leute meinen, wie sie es begründen usw., und selbst wenn da als "Gegber" dann nur ältere Gäste sitzen: wenn "wir" Gamer fordern, dass "die" sich mit "uns" beschäftigen sollen, dann muss das auch umgekehrt gelten. Mal ganz davon zu schweigen, dass auch andere Themen in diesen Talkshows durchaus interessant oder unterhaltsam oder beides sind, auf jeden Fall ist so eine Sendung - selbst wenn die Diskussionsteilnehmer teils Müll oder nur Floskeln von sich geben - 100x besser für die Allgemeinbildung als "die Top 20 der dümmsten Missgeschicke von C-Promis beim Autofahren" oder so ein Kram... fürs spätere Leben muss keine Sau wissen, dass Justin Bieber mal gegen eine Scheibe gelaufen ist.


 
Ich schaue gerne öffentlich rechtlich. Einfach weil die Sendungen meistens informativer sind. Vor allem die Dokus und Reportagen sind gut recherviert. Die Privatsender haben stark abgebaut und senden nur noch irgendeinen Müll. Hauptsache billig produzieren und irgendwie Quote machen.
Ich habe die Anfänge der Privaten in den 80ern noch mitgemacht. Wir hatten RTL Plus und da gab es super Sachen die es bei den öffentlich rechtlichen nicht gab. Das war damals toll aber seit sie Casting Shows und Doku Soaps bringen kannst du sie vergessen.
Markus Lanz ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei  aber zumindest ist es informativer auch wenn er verzweifelt versucht lustig zu sein. Raab schaue ich seit Jahren nicht mehr. Nur noch seine Samstag Abend Live Shows weil die echt gut gemacht sind.
Natürlich musst du halt wissen dass die öffentlich rechtlichen auch eine Menge haben um ihr Programm zu bringen. Da können die Privaten nicht mithalten.
Aber jeden Mist schaue ich mir bei ARD/ZDF und Co. nicht an. Auf das Winterfest der Ostervolksmusiker in den Sommertrachten kann ich sehr gut verzichten.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. September 2012)

Es kommt auf den eigenen Geschmack an was man anschaut im TV oder im Web liest.
Ich schaue gerne Simpsons bin aber deswegen nicht doof , das Doof sein übernimmt Homer für mich 

Auf Pro7 schaue ich wirklich nur noch Simpsons, Galileo ist nix mehr und da jetzt nicht mehr Elton vs Simon gibt, wird stattdessen Joko gegen Klas gemacht. Der gleiche Müll unter neuen Namen das ist bei Pro7 typisch, das ich Simpsons auf dem Sender schaue liegt daran das ich um diese Zeit meistens zu Abend esse.

Ich will jetzt nicht weiter auf Pro7 eingehen, aber die Dokus von Arte,nTV oder BBC die es auch auf Vox gibt, sind viel interessanter. Ich meine jetzt aber nicht diese Dokus auf Vox von Spiegel, die gehen mehrere Stunden und es wiederholt sich das ganze. 
Aber eine Doku von National Geographic oder BBC schaue ich immer gerne.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

Das stimmt. Die BBC macht eine Menge guter Sachen.
Schon komisch dass sie das mit deutlich weniger Geld hinbekommen als die ARD. 
Pro Sieben schaue ich nur noch wenn Raab seine Samstab Abend Show macht wie Wok fahren oder diesen Blödsinn.
Filme oder Serien schaue ich nicht. 1. nervt die Werbung und 2. wird teilweise geschnitten. Das mag ich nicht.
Die Simpsons ist nicht mein Fall. Kann aber daran liegen dass ich schon 41 bin. 
Das gleiche gilt für Elton und Co. Ich verstehe nicht wie ein offensichtlicher Verlierer zum Showstar werden kann.
Aber so ist eben Fernsehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann aber daran liegen dass ich schon 41 bin.


 Das hättest du nicht erwähnen dürfen, sonst wird noch eine Verbindung gezogen zu


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schaue gerne öffentlich rechtlich.


 und schon wirste vom jungen Forum per


Herbboy schrieb:


> bei vielen jüngeren lebt das Klischee der ÖR als "Rentnersender" eben


 zum Rentner befördert.
Hätte zwar was für sich mit 41 aber bei der ganzen Freizeit würde die Digitale Demenz vielleicht wirklich zuschlagen. 


Was ich bei der Geschichte "TV macht blöd" schlimm finde sind nicht mal die gehirnverflüssigenden Sendungen und Sender, das schlimmste für mich sind diese Pseudo-Wissensmagazine wie beispielsweise Galileo. Was da für ein Unsinn verzapft wird ("Die Schärfe eines Messers misst man in Grad Rockwell" *facepalm*) und welche Methoden da angewandt werden ("Unsere Kanditatin konnte XY besser als unser Kandidat --> 1:0 für die Frauen --> alle Frauen der Welt können XY besser als Männer" *zusammenbrech*) lässts mir den Magen umdrehen.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

Das ist zwar jetzt leicht Spamm. 
Aber ich wäre gerne mit 41 Rentner. Natürlich bei vollen Bezügen. 

Galileo kannst du vergessen. Das gilt für alle Magazine die es im Privaten bringt.
Früher habe ich Ulrich Mayer mit seiner Akte gerne gesehen. Aber inzwischen machen die alles um Quote zu kriegen und bauen sich ein Thema zusammen. Egal ob richtig oder falsch. Hauptsache die Leute schalten ein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2012)

Zumindest das "inhaltliche" Thema der Medien sehe ich nicht als Spam an (ok, wann du in Rente gehst natürlich schon ).
Ich sehe da schon einen Aspekt drin, dass nicht nur die Hirnleistung abnehmen könnte wenn die moderne Technik ihm immer mehr Arbeit abnimmt, sondern auch dass die eigentlichen Inhalte der Medien fast schon an gezielte Desinformation reichen in manchen Fällen.
Das senkt im Falle von "Wissensmagazinen" die Blödsinn erzählen zwar nicht die Hirnleistung an sich (also die Intelligenz), aber es macht den Zuschauer garantiert nicht schlauer.

Ob aber die erwähnten "Gehirnverflüssigershows" ihrem Namen auch tatsächlich gerecht werden wage ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Hübie (4. September 2012)

Hahaha... es geht um digitale Demenz und das erste was die Leute machen ist links heraussuchen und posten - welche Ironie 

Diese Thematik ist sehr vielschichtig, da sie bereits mit Erziehung im Kindesalter, aber auch mit der Entwicklung im Hirn zusammenhängt. Es gibt Menschen die ein deutlich erhöhtes Sucht_potenzial_ aufweisen. Das kann unter anderem durch mangelhafte Aufmerksamkeit herbeigeführt worden sein, aber auch durch pure genetische Vererbung. Sucht hat *immer* zwei konstante Charakteristika: zum einen kann man sie nicht kontrollieren und zum anderen findet ein permanenter Belohnungseffekt im Hirn statt. Auf diesen Effekt springen manche mehr an, manche weniger.
Es ist auch nicht ganz falsch wenn behauptet wird "das Internet macht dumm". Soziale Inkompetenz oder asoziales Verhalten (nein das hat nichts mit Hartz IV zu tun!) laufen mir immer häufiger über den Weg. Mag es online in Foren oder real in der Stadt sein. Viele, vor allem Junge Leute, können sich besser in Schrift als Wort artikulieren. Manche nehmen aber ihre verbale Wortwahl mit in Schrift auf, was oft in katastrophalen Sätzen oder Textgliedern endet (das kennen wir alle hier ). Beides ist eine Form von Verdummung.
Des weiteren, und da klammere ich mich nicht aus, googled man einfach mal schnell wenn man etwas nicht weiß oder es einem gerade entfallen ist. Auch hier haben wir eine Form der Verdummung.

Entegegen der Miesmacherei aus den Dokus sehe ich jedoch einfache Lösungsansätze: a) intensiv die Kinder in der Erziehung begleiten und die Werte sowie kognitive Fähigkeiten fördern b) selbst Gehirntraining machen (rätseln, lesen, rechnen) und es den Kindern vorleben wie man auch mal _nein_ sagt.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das senkt im Falle von "Wissensmagazinen" die Blödsinn erzählen zwar nicht die Hirnleistung an sich (also die Intelligenz), aber es macht den Zuschauer garantiert nicht schlauer.


 
Du hast aber das Problem ob du dem Glauben schenken sollst oder nicht.
Viele Sender bringen viele Sendungen mit sehr viel Inhalt. Mal banal. Mal sinnvoll.
Du als Nutzer stehst nun vor der Aufgabe zu ermitteln was du glauben kannst und was nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du als Nutzer stehst nun vor der Aufgabe zu ermitteln was du glauben kannst und was nicht.


 
Also selbstständig Dinge reflektieren und gemäß logischer Prinzipien eine sinnvolle Entscheidung treffen?
OHNE NEN PC?!? Du bist doch verrückt! 

Grade das ist es ja was vielen in der Bevölkerung meiner Ansicht nach fehlt: Selbst über Dinge nachzudenken und sinnvolle Entscheidungen zu treffen. Genau in dem Punkt trifft das "Medien machen blöd" vielleicht am ehesten zu. Warum selber nachdenken wenn einem die Werbung, sein Smartphone oder was auch immer schon sagt was das "Richtige" ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. September 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, ohne Computer & Internet wäre ich nur halb so schlau wie jetzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ohne Computer & Internet wäre ich nur halb so schlau wie jetzt.


 
Unterscheide:
Du wüsstest vielleicht nur halb so viel wie jetzt, deine Intelligenz (also "wie schlau") wäre vermutlich die gleiche, oder? 

Ich habe auch tonnenweise Wissen durchs Netz aufgesaugt (und bin nicht zuletzt ja dadurch zu einem Hardware-Nerd geworden und mach deswegen auch noch bei der PCGHX-Staffel da mit^^) aber an der "Schlauheit" hat das denke ich nichts verändert - zumindest fühle ich mich noch genauso schlau/doof wie vor 5 Jahren.

Aber der Prof spielt ja auch viel auf die Kinder an - und als ich noch ein Kind war gabs noch nichts so hochdigitales das mich verblöden lassen könnte... Ich hatte als Kind noch nen Abakus... ihr wisst schon, das Ding mit den Kugeln annen Stäbchen zum rechnen und so


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ohne Computer & Internet wäre ich nur halb so schlau wie jetzt.



Vlt könntest Du aber stattdessen zwei (weitere) Fremdsprachen, Klavier spielen und könntest aus dem Strehgreif Goethe zitieren - UND wüsstest, was "Stehgreif" ist    und das alles ist in Spitzers Welt halt eher "intelligent" als vieles andere Dinge - da spielt halt auch Weltanschauung und die Definition, was "Intelligenz" ist und auch was "fürs Leben gut" ist eine Rolle.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. September 2012)

Ich hätte aber auch auf jeden Fall in signifikant weniger Wissensquellen gestöbert, wüsste wohl nicht, was signifikant bedeutet und hätte definitiv ne gruseligerige Rechtschreibung als jetzt. Ich würde wahrscheinlich auch nicht wissen, dass Spitzer mich für blöde hält, weil ich kaum Galileo gucke. Galileo - das Wissensmagazin, welches Fragen wie: "Warum hat der Arsch ein Loch?" oder "Warum brennt auch Nachts im Kühlschrank das Licht?" beantwortet.

Ne, mal im Ernst: Das ist ein komplexes Thema. Ich bin aber davon überzeugt, dass digitale Medien mehr Gutes als Schlechtes bringen.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ne, mal im Ernst: Das ist ein komplexes Thema. Ich bin aber davon überzeugt, dass digitale Medien mehr Gutes als Schlechtes bringen.


 
Ich sehe das wie bei allen Dingen. Die Menge macht den Unterschied.
Nutzt du neue Medien mit Bedacht bringen sie eine Menge. Übertreibst du es versinkst du in Sinnlosigkeit und schon bringt es nichts mehr.


----------



## Al3x (5. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Zocken verbessert nachgewiesenermaßen: Reaktionszeit, Entscheidungszeit....


 
Kann ich aus (ex) beruflichen Gründen bestätigen und da geht's um Waffen und schnell schiessen. 

Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung dass man Kindern beibringen sollte die digitalen Werkzeuge der heutigen Zeit richtig zu nutzen und sich nicht nur darauf zu verlassen.
Jeder Soldat, Pilot oder Fahrer muss auch heute noch Karten lesen können damit er sich beim Ausfall von GPS zurechtfindet, das fördert logisches Denken und Selbstvertrauen in schwierigen Situationen.

Mir wurde beigebracht dass die Dinge die man sich selber beibringt und selber eruiert, sich viel eher merkt als wenn man es stumpf vorgesagt oder gezeigt bekommt ohne die Chance es selber auszuprobieren.

Ausserdem bezeichne ich Galileo als die moderne "Sendung mit der Maus" und vertrete die Meinung dass man RTL & Co. vor 21 Uhr tunlichst meiden sollte um nicht durch passive Fremdeinwirkung täglich gewisse Prozentpunkte seines IQ einzubüssen.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. September 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie bei allen Dingen. Die Menge macht den Unterschied.
> Nutzt du neue Medien mit Bedacht bringen sie eine Menge. Übertreibst du es versinkst du in Sinnlosigkeit und schon bringt es nichts mehr.


 
Genau so ist es aber Heutzutage machen es sich viele leicht und gehe irgendwo auf unbekannten Seiten und glauben alles, ich weiss nicht mal ob jeder Artikel auf Wikipedia wirklich geprüft wird.



Al3x schrieb:


> Jeder Soldat, Pilot oder Fahrer muss auch heute noch Karten lesen können damit er sich beim Ausfall von GPS zurechtfindet, das fördert logisches Denken und Selbstvertrauen in schwierigen Situationen.
> 
> Mir wurde beigebracht dass die Dinge die man sich selber beibringt und selber eruiert, sich viel eher merkt als wenn man es stumpf vorgesagt oder gezeigt bekommt ohne die Chance es selber auszuprobieren.
> 
> Ausserdem bezeichne ich Galileo als die moderne "Sendung mit der Maus" und vertrete die Meinung dass man RTL & Co. vor 21 Uhr tunlichst meiden sollte um nicht durch passive Fremdeinwirkung täglich gewisse Prozentpunkte seines IQ einzubüssen.


 
Logisches Denken übernimmt für viele Heute leider der PC, auch wenn ich dem Wissenschaftler falls der wirklich einer ist, nicht unbedingt recht geben will, da hat er dann aber schon Recht.
Alles was man selbst macht lernt man besser, man kann es jemandem 100 mal sagen und es bringt nix. Mal ein Beispiel das mir jetzt einfach so eingefallen ist, ich spiele seit Jahren diverse MMOs bei denen man Charakter auf hohe lvl bringen muss und wenn ich mit anderen in einer Gruppe zusammenspiele dann kann ich innerhalb wenigen Minuten sagen ob derjenige jemals sein Charakter gespielt hat oder dem immer nur geholfen wurde.

Galileo ist meiner Meinung nach eher mal so ein Lückenfüller für das Programm und im zu sagen das Pro7 eine "Infosendung" hat, aber bei den kurzen Beiträgen mit sowenig Infos, lohnt es sich nicht unbedingt die Sendung anzuschauen und dann noch diese Wiederholungen.
Wenn ich etwas über ein bestimmtes Thema wissen will, dann Forsche ich dort nach wo es auch zuverlässige und deutlich mehr Infos zu holen sind.


----------



## Research (5. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vlt könntest Du aber stattdessen zwei (weitere) Fremdsprachen, Klavier spielen und könntest aus dem Strehgreif Goethe zitieren - UND wüsstest, was "Stehgreif" ist    und das alles ist in Spitzers Welt halt eher "intelligent" als vieles andere Dinge - da spielt halt auch Weltanschauung und die Definition, was "Intelligenz" ist und auch was "fürs Leben gut" ist eine Rolle.


 
Hmm, meine 2. Fremdsprache Russisch im Abitur ist für mein Leben (zumindest bis jetzt, mache Gerade eine Ausbildung FISI) so nützlich wie Arschhodenkrebs. Mehr Englisch, Mathematik oder ein weiteres naturwissenschaftliches Fach wie Physik wären nützlicher gewesen. Aber so darf man ja seine Kurse nicht wählen...



Al3x schrieb:


> []Ausserdem bezeichne ich Galileo als die moderne  "Sendung mit der Maus" und vertrete die Meinung dass man RTL & Co.  vor 21 Uhr tunlichst meiden sollte um nicht durch passive  Fremdeinwirkung täglich gewisse Prozentpunkte seines IQ  einzubüssen.


 
Was? Galileo war mal so gut. Vor einigen Jahren...

Und ja, interessant was die BBC mit weniger Budget aus dem Boden stampft. Was machen unsere Öffis mit den ganzen Geldern?


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber auch auf jeden Fall in signifikant weniger Wissensquellen gestöbert, wüsste wohl nicht, was signifikant bedeutet


 
Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen - aber weißt du denn was signifikant/Signifikanz bedeutet? Denn in dem Zusammenhang "weniger Wissensquellen" hat das für mich gar keinen Sinn. 
Vielleicht hab ich da auch ne Lücke und es gibt noch mehr Bedeutungen davon (heißts da "viel weniger als anders"?), aber soweit ich mich (beruflich vorbelastet) erinnere bedeutet Signifikanz, dass ein Ereignis so häufig vorkommt, dass es als nicht zufällig angesehen wird.


Insgesamt sehe ich es auch wie du, dass digitale medien schon mehr gutes bringen insgesamt gesehen. Es gibt nur bestimmte personengruppen die es sich fast schon zur Aufgabe gemacht haben genau das rauszusuchen das nichts bringt oder schadet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2012)

Ich hab den Absatz mit einem Augenzwinkern geschieben (gruseligerige? xD). So redet normalerweise kein Mensch. Aber ich meine, dass Signifikant synonym für wesentlich oder deutlich steht. Ich hab das allerdings auch schon öfter in Aussagen über statistische Ergebnisse gehört. Stammt also wahrscheinlich aus einem Fachbereich und hat da ne Bedeutung in einem engeren Sinne.  

Ich fress eigentlich keinen Duden, aber hier: Duden | signifikant | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


----------



## Low (5. September 2012)

Generation Wikipedia - Warum denken wenn man es mit paar klicks im Internet findet.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Absatz mit einem Augenzwinkern geschieben (gruseligerige? xD). So redet normalerweise kein Mensch. Aber ich meine, dass Signifikant synonym für wesentlich oder deutlich steht. Ich hab das allerdings auch schon öfter in Aussagen über statistische Ergebnisse gehört. Stammt also wahrscheinlich aus einem Fachbereich und hat da ne Bedeutung in einem engeren Sinne.
> 
> Ich fress eigentlich keinen Duden, aber hier: Duden | signifikant | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


 
Signifikant heißt an sich nichts anderes, als dass ein das Ergebnis einer Studie bzw. einer statistischen Rechnung mathematisch auch genug "Gewicht" hat, um zu sagen, dass es stimmt. Also: wenn du sagst, dass irgendeine Sache in Tests oder Umfragen besser abgeschnitten hat als eine andere, und zwar wirklich eindeutig mathematisch erwiesen besser und nicht nur per purem Zufall, dann ist das signifikant. Dazu gibt es Formeln, mit denen man Anhand der zur Verfügung stehenden Daten berechnen kann, WIE signifikant zB eine Studie ist. Je nach dem, worum es geht, lässt man auch eine gewisse Fehlerquote zu, da es natürich immer mal zufällige Abweichungen geben kann. zB für Arzneimittelstudien sind diese Fehlerquoten sehr eng gefasst, da man am Ende einer Studie lieber ein Medikament für "unwirksam" befindet, als dass man fälschlicherweise ein unwirksames Medikament als "wirksam" auf den Markt bringt. 

zB wenn Du nur 5 Leute befragst, ob sie Bayern oder Schalke lieber mögen, und es 3:2 ausgeht, kannst Du nicht sagen "ja, Bayern ist bei der Mehrheit signifikant beliebter als Schalke", da Du zu wenige Leute befragt hast UND es dazu noch zu knapp ausgangen. Wenn es von 50 Leuten 30 zu 20 sind, ist aber schon eher signifikant, aber auch fraglich, da die Zahl an Befragten immer noch gering ist. Wenn es aber von 5Mio Befragten 3 zu 2 Mio sind ist es schon extrem signifikant. In allen drei Fällen ist es aber für den Laien 60% zu nur 40%, also die "klare Mehrheit", die die Bayern lieber mögen. 


Und um so was zu schreiben, muss ich es verstanden haben und es nicht nur im Lexikon nachlesen, da reicht es nicht, es zu guttenbergen (Copy&Paste) oder sogar nur zu einer Seite zu linken


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2012)

Ja... diese Bedeutung von Signifikanz war mir auch geläufig.
Immerhin haste nicht mit Grundgesamtheiten, Nullhypothesen und Quantilen um dich geworfen... 

Erschreckenderweise findet man zu den Themen (allgemein was Mathematik angeht) in den weiten des Internets und auch in Wiki erstaunlich gute Informationen. So ganz schlecht kann die mediale Berieselung also nicht sein.
Dummerweise werden die wenigsten gezielt nach solchen Informationen suchen sondern eher im Gesichtsbuch vergammeln.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2012)

*Herbboy* 

 Ja, das mag durchaus sein. Allerdings bestimmen Menschen die Bedeutung von Wörtern. Wörter werden angepasst, geklaut, zweckentfremdet usw. 

Wie gesagt, ich fresse keinen Duden. Ich habs halt schon öfter ohne direkten Zusammenhang mit einer Statistik gehört. Es etabliert sich halt entsprechend dem Sprachgebrauch. Irgendwann stehts dann auch in Lexika mit bildungssprachlich ....

Scheiss drauf. Ist Klugscheisserkram hier. Bleiben wir lieber beim Spitzer.


----------



## Seeefe (5. September 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Generation Wikipedia - Warum denken wenn man es mit paar klicks im Internet findet.


 
Und dann.....dann muss man trotzdem denken, denn ohne weiteres versteht man nicht jeden Wiki Artikel oder von welcher Seite auch immer . Kommt aufs Thema an.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. September 2012)

Erinnert mich an eine Aussage von dem Chat-Roulette-Erfinder. Der meinte: "Ich gehe nur selten zur Schule. Ich lese Wikipedia. Ich habe mein ganzes Wissen (anm. Programmierwissen) aus dem Netz."

Wie auch immer man zu dieser Einstellung steht, der Typ verdient mit seiner Erfindung Geld ohne Ende.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an eine Aussage von dem Chat-Roulette-Erfinder. Der meinte: "Ich gehe nur selten zur Schule. Ich lese Wikipedia. Ich habe mein ganzes Wissen (anm. Programmierwissen) aus dem Netz."
> 
> Wie auch immer man zu dieser Einstellung steht, der Typ verdient mit seiner Erfindung Geld ohne Ende.


 
Was findet man Heutzutage den nicht im Web?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

Ich würde es eher Phlegmatisch nennen, da man ja recht wenig Energie einsetzen muss und eine permanente Berieselung ohne Geistig tätig zu werden Leute abstumpfen läßt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. September 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was findet man Heutzutage den nicht im Web?



Man findet alles im Web. Atombombe im Hobbykeller bauen? Kein Problem, Anleitung im Netz. Probleme gibts  nur bei der Beschaffung von waffenfähigem Material.


----------



## Al3x (6. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Was? Galileo war mal so gut. Vor einigen Jahren...


So war's gemeint, denn die angesprochene Sendung mit der Maus ist ja auch für Kinder.



Research schrieb:


> Und ja, interessant was die BBC mit weniger Budget aus dem Boden stampft. Was machen unsere Öffis mit den ganzen Geldern?



Serien produzieren die keiner sehen will und die Mainzelmännchen bezahlen.
Was macht die GEZ denn so?


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Und ja, interessant was die BBC mit weniger Budget aus dem Boden stampft. Was machen unsere Öffis mit den ganzen Geldern?


 
Die ARD unterhält 30 Big Bands oder sowas. 
Und natürlich die ganzen Regionalsender bzw. die Sender aus denen die ARD besteht. Alleine was die an Verwaltungskosten haben. Damit könntest du bestimmt einen kompletten Privatsender betreiben der seine eigenen Serien produziert. So einer Art HBO für Deutschland.


----------



## Al3x (7. September 2012)

Jup HBO traut sich noch was.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Zocken verbessert nachgewiesenermaßen: Reaktionszeit, Entscheidungszeit, Grau-Abstufung (für Autofahrer wichtig) und verbessert räumliches Denken (hier muss ich immer an Prey denken).



Ergebnis: Leute, die blitzschnell etwas sehen und eine Entscheidung treffen könnten, wenn sie denn noch wüssten, wie sich reale Objekte bewegen und es eine Taste gäbe, die die passende Reaktion auslöst 



> Was die anderen Medien angeht: Es kommt auf die Qualität/Zielgruppe an. ARD/ZDF sind nun mal auf 60+ ausgerichtet. Das will, hier, keiner sehen. So toll deutsche Filmkunst, Das Volksfest der Volksmusik der Volksmusikanten und Rosamunde Pilchner auch sein mögen.



Unterhaltungssendungen wie die genannten tragen so oder so nichts zu Bildung und Intelligenz bei. Ob du da Gottschalk oder Raab bevorzugst - Lernen kannst du nur, wie du Leute angrinst, die du nicht magst. Ob du dein Bier zu Fußball auf ZDF oder zu Fußball auf RTL trinkst ist sowieso vollkommen wurscht. (d.h.: ich bin für letzteres. Denn da muss ichs nicht mitbezahlen)
Der Rest der ÖR ist für alle Altersgruppen geeignet.



> Wer viel N24/NTV guck wird nun mal zwangsläufig viel Wissen zum WK II und dem 3. Reich sammeln. Und viel weiteres aus Geschichte, Technik...



Hab schon lange kein NTV mehr, aber "viel" und "Wissen" und passt nicht so recht zu N24. Die machen aus einem Datenblatt ne halbe Stunde Sendung und selbst dann sollte man die Hälfte wenigstens nochmal aus zwei weitere Quellen verifizieren. Sonst glaubt man am Ende, dass die Nazis Mach2 schnelle Flugscheiben hatten.
(übrigens ist der 3.Reich/WKII Anteil auf den ÖR auch nicht geringer. 1-2 Nazi-Dokus findet man eigentlich jeden Abend. Aber die umgarnen ihre 1 Minute technische Informationen pro Stunde halt nicht mit 4 Minuten Unwahrheiten/Sugestionen, 15 Minuten Wiederholung der selbigen, 20 Minuten Werbung und 20 Minuten nichtssagender aber eindrucksvoller Bilder/Reenactments/Computeranimationen, sondern mit 39 Minuten persönlichen Schicksaalen und 20 Minuten wenig eindrucksvoller aber gelegentlich informativer Bilder/Reenactments/Computeranimationen.




beercarrier schrieb:


> generell kindern und erwachsenen zusagen digitale medien sind schlecht hilft ihnen nicht weiter, dann kaufen sie halt die bild.



Den kleinen Unterschied gibt es aber dann doch: Sie müssten die BILD kaufen. Beim Geld ausgeben gehen denken Leute gelegentlich mal kurz nach - und nehmen mit etwas Glück vielleicht nen anderen Papierstapel. Im Internet entfällt das. Für 0 Cent ließt man auch den letzten Verschwörungstheoretikererguss, was in einem Niveau noch unter der BILD endet, wie man es lange Zeit für unmöglich hielt.




der_yappi schrieb:


> Mir ist der Typ einfach unsympathisch.
> Nur SEINE Meinung zählt.
> Kritik kann er nicht ab und unterbricht die anderen dauernd


 
Klingt nach viel Forumserfahrung 




Threshold schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Die BBC macht eine Menge guter Sachen.
> Schon komisch dass sie das mit deutlich weniger Geld hinbekommen als die ARD.



Die BBC verkauft ihre Sachen halt an die ARD 




Al3x schrieb:


> Ausserdem bezeichne ich Galileo als die moderne "Sendung mit der Maus"


 
Stimmt. Beide vermitteln ca. die gleiche Informationsmenge pro Woche.
Die Sendung mit der Maus in 1x 30 Minuten, wovon 2/3 für reine Unterhaltung draufgehen, Galileo in 5x ~45 Minuten (oder was auch immer abzüglich Werbung bleibt)




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Split99999 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hätte aber auch auf jeden Fall in signifikant weniger Wissensquellen gestöbert, wüsste wohl nicht, was signifikant bedeutet
> ...



Es bedeutet, dass die Unterschiede zwischen zwei Dingen so groß sind, dass sie, mit der angegebenen/anerkannten Signifikanz, unterschiedlich sind. Funktioniert also auch in absteigender Richtung.

Aber schmunzeln musst ich bei dem Satz trotzdem, denn einfach nur "signifikant" bezeichnet eben im Zweifelsfall den kleinstmöglichen Unterschied, der noch eindeutig als solcher erkannt werden kann - also vermutlich genau das Gegenteil dessen, was er ausdrücken wollte 




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was findet man Heutzutage den nicht im Web?


 
Vieles.
Es gibt zwar alles im Netz - aber es zu finden ist gar nicht mal so leicht 
(vor allem wenn man nicht einfach etwas zu einem Thema sucht, sondern z.B. etwas seriöses. Oder gar etwas altes)


----------



## Adi1 (11. September 2012)

Der Mega-Schlaumeier war wieder da .


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2012)

> Ergebnis: Leute, die blitzschnell etwas sehen und eine Entscheidung treffen könnten, wenn sie denn noch wüssten, wie sich reale Objekte bewegen und es eine Taste gäbe, die die passende Reaktion auslöst



Ich kann von mir behaupten das meine Reaktionen besser wurden in den letzten Jahren und ich mache (noch) kein Kampfsport, sondern nur durch zocken.



> Unterhaltungssendungen wie die genannten tragen so oder so nichts zu Bildung und Intelligenz bei. Ob du da Gottschalk oder Raab bevorzugst - Lernen kannst du nur, wie du Leute angrinst, die du nicht magst. Ob du dein Bier zu Fußball auf ZDF oder zu Fußball auf RTL trinkst ist sowieso vollkommen wurscht. (d.h.: ich bin für letzteres. Denn da muss ichs nicht mitbezahlen)
> Der Rest der ÖR ist für alle Altersgruppen geeignet.


Das lustige daran, Beiträge von Galileo hatten wir in der Schule öfters anschauen müssen um daraus was zu "lernen"
Das meiste aber was da gezeigt wird hat man kurze Zeit später sowieso wieder vergessen.



> Hab schon lange kein NTV mehr, aber "viel" und "Wissen" und passt nicht so recht zu N24. Die machen aus einem Datenblatt ne halbe Stunde Sendung und selbst dann sollte man die Hälfte wenigstens nochmal aus zwei weitere Quellen verifizieren. Sonst glaubt man am Ende, dass die Nazis Mach2 schnelle Flugscheiben hatten.
> (übrigens ist der 3.Reich/WKII Anteil auf den ÖR auch nicht geringer. 1-2 Nazi-Dokus findet man eigentlich jeden Abend. Aber die umgarnen ihre 1 Minute technische Informationen pro Stunde halt nicht mit 4 Minuten Unwahrheiten/Sugestionen, 15 Minuten Wiederholung der selbigen, 20 Minuten Werbung und 20 Minuten nichtssagender aber eindrucksvoller Bilder/Reenactments/Computeranimationen, sondern mit 39 Minuten persönlichen Schicksaalen und 20 Minuten wenig eindrucksvoller aber gelegentlich informativer Bilder/Reenactments/Computeranimationen.


N24 war nie ein Sender der mich interessiert hat, die Dokus waren einfach nie das wahre.



> Den kleinen Unterschied gibt es aber dann doch: Sie müssten die BILD kaufen. Beim Geld ausgeben gehen denken Leute gelegentlich mal kurz nach - und nehmen mit etwas Glück vielleicht nen anderen Papierstapel. Im Internet entfällt das. Für 0 Cent ließt man auch den letzten Verschwörungstheoretikererguss, was in einem Niveau noch unter der BILD endet, wie man es lange Zeit für unmöglich hielt.


 Da hast du Recht, ich habe noch nie ein Zeitung gekauft  weil es Gratis-Zeitungen gibt die sich mit Werbung finanzieren, aber manche finden sich zu wichtig und wollen keine Gratiszeitungen. 



> Die BBC verkauft ihre Sachen halt an die ARD


 Immer noch besser als Galileo 



> Stimmt. Beide vermitteln ca. die gleiche Informationsmenge pro Woche.
> Die Sendung mit der Maus in 1x 30 Minuten, wovon 2/3 für reine Unterhaltung draufgehen, Galileo in 5x ~45 Minuten (oder was auch immer abzüglich Werbung bleibt)


Abzüglich Werbung und dem Text vom Moderator hat Galileo gefüllte 30min Sendung mit 3-5 Themen die sowieso jeder bald vergisst.



> Vieles.
> Es gibt zwar alles im Netz - aber es zu finden ist gar nicht mal so leicht
> (vor allem wenn man nicht einfach etwas zu einem Thema sucht, sondern z.B. etwas seriöses. Oder gar etwas altes)


Wenn du sehr genau Infos brauchst dann gehst du lieber in eine Bibliothek Bücher dazu ausleihen, kostet zwar etwas aber dafür hast du auch mehr als genug Infos drin.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. November 2012)

Fragen wir mal Peter Lustig

Macht uns das Internet dumm? - YouTube


----------



## Supeq (8. November 2012)

Reflekte sind wichtig im Leben!

WDR Videoplayer


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Fragen wir mal Peter Lustig
> 
> Macht uns das Internet dumm? - YouTube


 
Hast auch so ein Streichelding? 

Wenn ich das Video richtig verstanden habe, meint er dass das Internet eine Flut an Informationen hat und das Gehirn kommt nicht nach, aber es will nachkommen. Das Gehirn wird also schneller wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wegen der Informationsflut, aber man vergisst auch eher Sachen weil man es sowieso irgendwo nachschauen kann.



Supeq schrieb:


> Reflekte sind wichtig im Leben!
> 
> WDR Videoplayer


 
Dieses Video kann ich nicht abspielen, es wird nichts angezeigt.


----------



## Supeq (8. November 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dieses Video kann ich nicht abspielen, es wird nichts angezeigt.


 

Ist auch nur nen Audiofile, aber hörenswert


----------

